# How to build a paper tuner



## BearSlayr (Jan 23, 2006)

I built one out of PVC pipe but i have seen some built with pine 2x2s'


----------



## goat 834 (Sep 18, 2005)

3/4'' pvc pipe 2 elbows 4 tees. Cut 6 pcs. @ 18'' 4 pcs @ 10'' Then all you will need is a wide roll of freezer paper and something to attach it to pipe(tape is fine). Leave it all loose then if you need to store it just take it apart and throw it in a box! This picture is kinda primitive but it should help, hopefully


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

I use a sign from Home Depot cut out the center rod, and made a PVC pipe stand for about $35, here's mine:wink:


----------



## goat 834 (Sep 18, 2005)

OOOPS! Forgot pics. Also my hole to shoot through is 20X20'' freezer paper is 18'' wide again hope this helps


----------



## bullnuts (Dec 10, 2005)

I slapped one together in my garage using 2X4s. Just built a frame 24" across, 6'6" tall and put some feet on it. I use yesterday's newspaper for the paper and secure it to the frame using masking tape. I also hang my bag target from a hook, about 36" behind the frame, which is suspended from one of the tracks on my garage door...yes it's ******* as all hell, but it works!


----------



## SDLAW (Aug 28, 2006)

I built mine out of 3" PVC pipe. I glued everything together except the top cross pipe and the elbows that hold it. I used my tablesaw to cut down the center of the top pipe to form a slit...don't cut the pipe in half just through one side. Slide a whole roll of freezer paper in the pipe with the paper through the slit and pop the pipe back into the top elbows. Pull the paper down and clamp it to the center pipe as needed. Paper stays dry even if left outside and you don't have to cut new sheets each time you make adjustments.


----------



## bullseyemike (Aug 19, 2006)

*poor mans paper tuner*

I suspended a 5 dollar picture frame from my shop celing with wire and tensioned it from the bottom with wire. Then bought a scetch pad for about 3 bucks and just tape them to it. It works great. I have a friend that works at a pro shop and he likes my set up better than the one at work.


----------



## dts (May 23, 2006)

1. Get four clothes pins (the wooden clip style with spring). 

2. Get the paper you will shoot through. 

3. Turn an aluminum step ladder upside down and turn it sideways to your target backstop and your shooting position. Prop the ladder up so that it doesn't fall. 

4. Spread the legs an appropriate distance so that you can shoot through without hitting them and so that it fits your paper.

5. Clip the paper to the ladder legs.


Works great! Cheap! Quick setup and take down and doesn't sit around in the way of other things when not in use.


----------



## steerwrestler (Oct 20, 2004)

go to the place that sells homes and get a sign frame from them they have hundereds of them and won't cost you a thing places like a realitor


----------



## bassman409 (Jul 19, 2006)

I took a beer box and cut a hole in the bottom about 8x8 and taped a sheet of paper 8 1/2 x 11 to it and held it in place with a brick.


----------



## boweng (Aug 7, 2006)

I did similar to above. Used a vacuum cleaner box. It was tall. Cut the back out about half way down. Cut a hole in the front and hold 8.5 X 11 to it with sheet metal screws I push into the cardboard. Works like a champ.


----------



## bullnuts (Dec 10, 2005)

Bassman - And I thought MINE was *******!


----------

